# FA DOWN?



## GemWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Just tried to get into FA is it down yet again! *tail between legs and bristles on neck stick up* damn these hackers *growls and snarls*


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Dec 16, 2014)

Yup its offline for me too


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 16, 2014)

Same here, timed out.


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 16, 2014)

520 errors. what piece of code broke this time?


----------



## Fluffball (Dec 16, 2014)

I doubt it's as attack this time around. If FA was attacked, chances are the other furry sites (Weasyl, Inkbunny, SoFurry) would also suffer from similar issues.

Can't speak for Inkbunny or SoFurry, but Weasyl is working just fine.


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Dec 16, 2014)

ANOTHER DDoS?!


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Dec 16, 2014)

GamerFox said:


> 520 errors. what piece of code broke this time?


The code that discriminated against synthetics xP


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 16, 2014)

Actually, looking this error up, it seems to be a goof on Cloudflare's end? The documentation is really fucking vague.


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 16, 2014)

Seems to be up again but now it has the DDOS detection warning again.


----------



## GemWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

It's ridiculous hey


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not getting the DDOS detection warning.  Something with your browser?


----------



## CanisCanine (Dec 16, 2014)

going to be hit again i suppose. they are at 40,000+ guests apparently.


I guess they turned the protection off shortly afterwards for some reason i don't understand?


----------



## prinnyex (Dec 16, 2014)

its at 120k+ atm, its slowly chugging for me and down for some people


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 16, 2014)

ddos again. 132k users. Cloudflare is taking the brunt of it but the site is a tad slow, which is better than being completely down.


----------



## Felixpath (Dec 16, 2014)

Site is working for me, just very slow.

Those who complain that the DDoS protection isn't very good, keep in mind that this is the first time ever that FA has had any DDoS protection at all.


----------



## wyrdette (Dec 16, 2014)

FA is working for me. Maybe the problem has been fixed *crosses fingers*


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 16, 2014)

520 IIRC is "Cloudflare can't reach FA"

It means that for whatever reason, the link between CF and FA isn't passing data. It could be on CF's end (unlikely, given none of the other sites I know that use CF are broken including my own), it could be on FA's end (likely, given what we know about how fragile FA is), or it could be somewhere between (also likely, given FA has indirectly had this problem before).

It could be that the people running the DDoS found a way around Cloudflare (a possibility, if FA leaks it's direct IP info via say registration email headers or DNS records) and are attacking FA directly again.


----------



## CanisCanine (Dec 16, 2014)

nope. they are coming back again. was hovering around 90,000 and now increasing


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 16, 2014)

Dunno if it's just me or is the site loading zippy fast now? Even with 100k+ users? Could just be me.

Edit: Seems it was just me for a min or so. Now back to slightly slow but not uncomfortably slow.


----------



## prinnyex (Dec 16, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Dunno if it's just me or is the site loading zippy fast now? Even with 100k+ users? Could just be me.



its been going up and down for me between stupid fast and incredibily slow.

no news from dragoneer or an update on the fa twitter, mostly just some ass claiming to know whats going on but his whole twitter acc is just trolling people so extremely doubt it.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think it was down at the time(at least for me)

I got that DDoS detection thingy


----------



## Myr (Dec 16, 2014)

For me FA is eager to time out when performing some sort of new action. Posting artwork, a journal, or a comment? Took several tries just to put a single comment on someone's journal...ouch. I don't think the sudden rapid loading is indicative of the problem going away -- that's just caching doing its job well.



Socks the Fox said:


> It could be that the people running the DDoS found a way around Cloudflare (a possibility, if FA leaks it's direct IP info via say registration email headers or DNS records) and are attacking FA directly again.


Honestly, I laughed when I saw the "checking to make sure you are not a bot" message yesterday. Trusting some random client to give you an honest answer is hilarious. Computers can lie. Software can masquerade as something it's not. Yes, the bar was raised by doing this check. Unfortunately, knocking that bar right back down just takes visiting Stack Overflow.


----------



## prinnyex (Dec 16, 2014)

guest count is dropping again, i wonder how long they intent to keep this up. im honestly surprised fa is holding up for the most part so far

Edit: hanging  at 800 guests, i guess its ending fornow


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Dec 16, 2014)

I think this was the peak Users and Guests. Absolutely insane. I capped this while loading the page.

BLAH BLAH BLAH I USE LIGHT xP

On this episode of COPS


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 17, 2014)

Site is derping again. I would like to use it again, please thanks


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2014)

Why do attackers care about furries anyway?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 17, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Why do attackers care about furries anyway?



if they cared, I think they'd avoid being utter retards and DDoSing the site.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> if they cared, I think they'd avoid being utter retards and DDoSing the site.



They must be upset with us for some reason, to bother with the trouble.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 17, 2014)

GamerFox said:


> 520 errors. what piece of code broke this time?



Trick question, there's no piece that's not broken!


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 17, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Trick question, there's no piece that's not broken!



huh...seeing as the site's up and running, and I can navigate it and do everything I normally do, something MUST be 'not broken' as you put it.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Why do attackers care about furries anyway?



They do not care so much about furries, but the reactions furries have when FA goes down. :V


----------



## TheArchiver (Dec 17, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> huh...seeing as the site's up and running, and I can navigate it and do everything I normally do, something MUST be 'not broken' as you put it.



Enjoy it for the next day or so.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 17, 2014)

Myr said:


> Honestly, I laughed when I saw the "checking to make sure you are not a bot" message yesterday. Trusting some random client to give you an honest answer is hilarious. Computers can lie. Software can masquerade as something it's not. Yes, the bar was raised by doing this check. Unfortunately, knocking that bar right back down just takes visiting Stack Overflow.



The reason I think Cloudflare does the check that way is because most HTTP-based DDoS bots don't bother with Javascript (it's unnecessarily complicated compared to blasting out a handful of predefined bytes to a network port). CF takes advantage of this by simply waiting for their JS to send a certain response (most likely specific to each user to prevent automated send-prerecorded-answer workarounds), and if they get it it means the user is far less likely to be a bot so let them through. At least that's how I would do it, and I'd assume the people at Cloudflare are as smart if not smarter about it than I am (at least I hope so).


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 17, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> huh...seeing as the site's up and running, and I can navigate it and do everything I normally do, something MUST be 'not broken' as you put it.



Wrong, sometimes just the parts are broken that cancel each other out and create the impression of functionality.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 17, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Wrong, sometimes just the parts are broken that cancel each other out and create the impression of functionality.



Hey, whatever works


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm 100% ass hurt that FA constantly has me get verified by cloud flare every hour.



Ozriel said:


> They do not care so much about furries, but the reactions furries have when FA goes down. :V



Crocspiracy Theory:


Ozriel is casting death and decay on FA servers to instigate furry outrage for their amusement.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

It's up for me now.


----------



## Teckolf (Dec 18, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> They do not care so much about furries, but the reactions furries have when FA goes down. :V



I swear eveytime I see a thread like this...
http://youtu.be/ZEgLlvPSfL0?t=1m34s

I was going to embed but it doesnt take you to the right part in the video... Sorry.


----------



## GemWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

aaaaaaand it's gone again!


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 18, 2014)

I just thought up a new tune.
'up and down, up and down,  the Fur Affinity website goes up and down.
DDOS hackers are lolz'ing all around. Furries can't see their porn and it's bringing them down..
The forums are great that why I'm not irritate that Fur Affinity goes up and down'


----------



## GemWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I just thought up a new tune.
> 'up and down, up and down,  the Fur Affinity website goes up and down.
> DDOS hackers are lolz'ing all around. Furries can't see their porn and it's bringing them down..
> The forums are great that why I'm not irritate that Fur Affinity goes up and down'



Baaahaha


----------

